# Ray Mears in Ontario 2013! A chance to travel with him!



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

http://www.raymears.com/Bushcraft_C...oodlore-Canadian-Wilderness-Canoe-Expedition/

The price is      but I don't see Les Stroud offering any local tours. Also IIRC Les has learned a lot from Mears and has acknowledged that along Mors Kochanski.

Chance of a lifetime if I had the cash.  Tho thankfully he shares his wealth of nature knowledge in many years of TV shows for free.


----------

